# Gears Tactics fragen



## Chronik (13. Mai 2020)

Hey hey,

da ich Gears Tactics schon länger auf Youtube (über Kanal: "Grundkurs Gaming" und/oder "Writing Bull") verfolge, bin ich relativ auf den Geschmack gekommen. Sprich mir gefällt das Game bloß scheisse das es von MS kommt! Bei Steam steht, das man eine einen Drittanbieteraccount benötigt, nämlich XBox Live! Ist das wie bei Rockstar (die GTA macher) das steam dann einfach den Launcher von eben XBox Live runteräd sich dann da anmeldet bzw. sich erst mal registrieren/anmelden muss und es dann los gehn kann? Wovon ich eig. kein großer Freund bin!

Oder wie sieht die Vorbereitung aus, sprich: das Herrunterladen, die Installation, das Spielen? (Über Steam!!!)

Wird es denn auch wieder mehrere Teile von Gears Tactics geben wie bei Gears? Ich hoffe nicht!!! MS hat doch darüber bestimmt schon was abgelassen?


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2020)

warum zwingend bei steam?
besorgs dir doch ganz einfach im microsoft store, den wirst du ja eh auf deinem rechner haben. und einen account müsstest du dort ebenfalls haben als windows-user. 
ggf via game pass: dann kannst du gears tactis für 3,99 spielen (1 monat lang).

und wieso hoffst du, dass es keinen nachfolger gibt, wenn dir das spiel ja offenbar zusagt? kapier ich nicht, um ehrlich zu sein.
diesbezüglich ist aber auch noch nix bekannt, um das dennoch zu beantworten.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Mai 2020)

Um das noch zu ergänzen:
Bei der Steam-Version muss man sich dann im Spiel selber mit dem Microsoft-Account anmelden, den man, wie Bonkic schon sagte, als Windows-User ja eigentlich eh haben sollte.
Ein zusätzlicher Launcher oder so wird da nicht gestartet.


----------



## Zybba (13. Mai 2020)

Chronik schrieb:


> Wird es denn auch wieder mehrere Teile von Gears Tactics geben wie bei Gears?


Bei finanziellem Erfolg würde ich davon ausgehen.
Wobei Microsoft ja eh den GamePass befüllen muss. Daher sag ich mal: Ja, es wird einen zweiten Teil geben!


----------



## ZockerCompanion (13. Mai 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ggf via game pass: dann kannst du gears tactis für 3,99 spielen (1 monat lang).



Erster Monat sogar nur 1€


----------



## Chronik (13. Mai 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> warum zwingend bei steam?
> besorgs dir doch ganz einfach im microsoft store, den wirst du ja eh auf deinem rechner haben. und einen account müsstest du dort ebenfalls haben als windows-user.
> ggf via game pass: dann kannst du gears tactis für 3,99 spielen (1 monat lang).



Wieso jeder Denk das man einen Microsoft Acc. haben muss um Win 10 erfolgreich zu nutzen? Ich nutze ein Lokales Konto. (und das reicht mir)
Nein ich habe kein MS Konto!!! Und ich werte mich hütten mir so ein Konto auch noch (gezwungenener halber) zuzulegen ....



Bonkic schrieb:


> und wieso hoffst du, dass es keinen nachfolger gibt, wenn dir das spiel ja offenbar zusagt? kapier ich nicht, um ehrlich zu sein.
> diesbezüglich ist aber auch noch nix bekannt, um das dennoch zu beantworten.



Nun auf den oben genannten Kanal wird auch öfter Gears of War 4 gezeigt und Gears of War 4 fand ich relativ kurz! So nun übernimm mal das Prinzip von Gears of War, zu Gears Tacticts also ich weiß nicht wie MS mit den Preisen umgeht aber ich will nicht jedes mal wenn ein neuer Teil dazu rauskommt 60 bzw 70 Taken bezahlen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2020)

Chronik schrieb:


> Wieso jeder Denk das man einen Microsoft Acc. haben muss um Win 10 erfolgreich zu nutzen? Ich nutze ein Lokales Konto. (und das reicht mir)
> Nein ich habe kein MS Konto!!! Und ich werte mich hütten mir so ein Konto auch noch (gezwungenener halber) zuzulegen ....


 Du bekommst einfach nur ne Email-Adresse und ein Passwort neu dazu, sonst nichts. Was wäre daran so schlimm?




> Nun auf den oben genannten Kanal wird auch öfter Gears of War 4 gezeigt und Gears of War 4 fand ich relativ kurz! So nun übernimm mal das Prinzip von Gears of War, zu Gears Tacticts also ich weiß nicht wie MS mit den Preisen umgeht aber ich will nicht jedes mal wenn ein neuer Teil dazu rauskommt 60 bzw 70 Taken bezahlen.


 MIt hoher Sicherheit bekommst du Nachfolger auch per Game Pass, d.h. du musst nicht das Game kaufen, außer du willst es unbedingt "für immer" haben.


----------



## fud1974 (14. Mai 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> besorgs dir doch ganz einfach im microsoft store, den wirst du ja eh auf deinem rechner haben. und einen account müsstest du dort ebenfalls haben als windows-user.





MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Um das noch zu ergänzen:
> Bei der Steam-Version muss man sich dann im Spiel selber mit dem Microsoft-Account anmelden, den man, wie Bonkic schon sagte, als Windows-User ja eigentlich eh haben sollte.
> Ein zusätzlicher Launcher oder so wird da nicht gestartet.





Herbboy schrieb:


> Du bekommst einfach nur ne Email-Adresse und ein Passwort neu dazu, sonst nichts. Was wäre daran so schlimm?





Chronik schrieb:


> Wieso jeder Denk das man einen Microsoft Acc. haben muss um Win 10 erfolgreich zu nutzen? Ich nutze ein Lokales Konto. (und das reicht mir)
> Nein ich habe kein MS Konto!!! Und ich werte mich hütten mir so ein Konto auch noch (gezwungenener halber) zuzulegen ....



In der Tat geht es auch heute noch ohne MS Account die Win10 Einrichtung, wenn auch nur noch etwas versteckt und nicht offenkundig (z.B. bei der Einrichtung sagen man möchte einer Firmen-Domäne beitraten - zumindest bei der Pro Version geht das, dann kommt man um die Zwangserstellung eines Accounts herum, andere Tricks möge ein jeder selbst ermitteln).

Ob man das will oder nicht will, sei einem jedem selbst überlassen hängt ja vermutlich auch Datensammelei usw. dran. Microsoft hätte das natürlich gerne da sie ihr Geschäft mit den vermehrt mit den via Abos buchbaren Dienstleistungen machen (Microsoft 365, GamePass usw.) , das Betriebssystem ist zunehmend nur das Vehikel dafür.

Spätestens für GamePass braucht man es aber, ich vermute Cloud-Saves und Co. werden auch nur mit MS-Account gehen da an die MS-Services gebunden.




			
				Chronik schrieb:
			
		

> Nun auf den oben genannten Kanal wird auch öfter Gears of War 4 gezeigt und Gears of War 4 fand ich relativ kurz! So nun übernimm mal das Prinzip von Gears of War, zu Gears Tacticts also ich weiß nicht wie MS mit den Preisen umgeht aber ich will nicht jedes mal wenn ein neuer Teil dazu rauskommt 60 bzw 70 Taken bezahlen.




Spekulation. Und MS nimmt auf den Store relativ hohe Preise, ja. Solange es für sie läuft, werden sie das auch weiter tun. Provokant gesagt, anderswo sind die Preise zu niedrig und MS versucht die Preise so zu halten wie sie sein müssten und nicht die abstrusen KeyHandler / Steam Sale Preisverfallsorgien mitzumachen.. 
wer das nicht will, soll GamePass buchen (so die Microsoft - Denke, das  würde ich daraus zumindest mal ableiten). Bis auf weiteres würde ich im MS Store also mit 70 Euro Einstandspreis für "große" Titel (Name, nicht zwingend Umfang), einfach mal rechnen, und wenn es dazu da ist die Leute zum GamePass Abo zu treiben.


----------



## Chronik (14. Mai 2020)

Vielen dank für den ausführlichen Kommentar!!!

Nun also wenn MS darauf besteht, werden die wohl auf meine Daten verzichten müssen.
Eig. müsste MS die Games die sie Herstellen/Entwicklen kostenlos an die MS "Jünger" raushaun! Die machen bestimmt haufen achse mit den Daten die sie freiwilig zugespielt bekommen ... *ICHFASSMIRANDENKOPF*


----------



## fud1974 (15. Mai 2020)

Chronik schrieb:


> Vielen dank für den ausführlichen Kommentar!!!
> 
> Nun also wenn MS darauf besteht, werden die wohl auf meine Daten verzichten müssen.
> Eig. müsste MS die Games die sie Herstellen/Entwicklen kostenlos an die MS "Jünger" raushaun! Die machen bestimmt haufen achse mit den Daten die sie freiwilig zugespielt bekommen ... *ICHFASSMIRANDENKOPF*



Na ja, wer werfe da den ersten Stein.

Steam/Epic/Ubisoft ziehen sehr wahrscheinlich auch alles an Daten ab was geht, die Steam-Daten bezüglich verwendeter Hardware bei den Spielern gelten sogar als aussagekräftigste Quelle die bekannt ist meines Wissens wenn man abschätzen will welche Zielgruppe welche Hardware hat.
Nach der Logik müssten die auch alles umsonst raushauen.

Und Google lebt sogar ausdrücklich von der Daten Sammelei, trotzdem musst du da für Adwords und ähnliche Leistungen natürlich Geld bezahlen.

Man kann über das Thema lang und breit diskutieren, aber im Endeffekt weiß ich nicht ob die Microsoft Verknüpfung da heutzutage noch die schlimmste ist.

Wenn ich über Datenabfluss eher Sorge habe dann sind es bei Sachen wie bei Valorant von Riot.. das greift wohl mit höchsten Rechten voll ins System rein (bzw. dessen Anti-Cheat Schutz), und ob man Riot alle Daten geben will muss auch wieder jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Chronik (15. Mai 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Na ja, wer werfe da den ersten Stein.
> 
> Steam/Epic/Ubisoft ziehen sehr wahrscheinlich auch alles an Daten ab was geht, die Steam-Daten bezüglich verwendeter Hardware bei den Spielern gelten sogar als aussagekräftigste Quelle die bekannt ist meines Wissens wenn man abschätzen will welche Zielgruppe welche Hardware hat.
> Nach der Logik müssten die auch alles umsonst raushauen.
> ...



Gebe ich dir voll recht, jeder Anbieter (also Steam/Epic/Ubisoft/...) bezieht Daten über seinen jeweiligen Client ! Nun da ich aber schon lange Steam User bin (das hat mich früher halt nicht so gejuckt) und ich da, ein haufen Spiele habe ("Pile of Shame") und das selber weiß das Unternehmen wie Origin/Epic/Ubisoft/... die auch meine Daten auslesen (wie Steam [in wie weit weiß ich nicht!]) bleib ich leiber bei Steam und geh nicht noch  wegen einem Spiel/Anwendung zu einem anderen/neuen Hersteller!
Und mal ehrlich eig. müsste es ein Programm geben das dir alles Offenlegt bzw. sagt was es von dir holt oder am besten noch ein Programm was *nichts* von dir runterläd! Aber wie es dann mit der Gewinnspanne aussieht? Mit deinen Daten machen die Kohle, weil sie sie verkaufen oder meinetwegen in neue Spiele/Anwendungen/Programme stecken und dich damit dann locken!


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2020)

Bei DEN Unterstellungen gegenüber MS ist es ehrlich gesagt völliger Blödsinn, auf der einen Seite Windows zu nutzen, aber auf der anderen Seite um einen MS-Account einen Bogen zu machen als würde man MS erst dann technisch gesehen Zugriff gewähren. Das ist ein zutiefst unlogisches Verhalten. WENN der Konzern MS wirklich "bösartig" Daten sammeln wollte, würde er das schon dann tun, wenn du Windows einfach nur benutzt. Das ist lachhaft zu glauben, dass man dies wegen eines MS-Accounts für die Verwaltung der Windows-Lizenz und den Xbox-Client erleichtern würde.


----------



## Zybba (15. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht ist er wenigstens konsequent und nutzt Linux oder Mac?


----------



## fud1974 (15. Mai 2020)

Chronik schrieb:


> Gebe ich dir voll recht, jeder Anbieter (also Steam/Epic/Ubisoft/...) bezieht Daten über seinen jeweiligen Client ! Nun da ich aber schon lange Steam User bin (das hat mich früher halt nicht so gejuckt) und ich da, ein haufen Spiele habe ("Pile of Shame") und das selber weiß das Unternehmen wie Origin/Epic/Ubisoft/... die auch meine Daten auslesen (wie Steam [in wie weit weiß ich nicht!]) bleib ich leiber bei Steam und geh nicht noch  wegen einem Spiel/Anwendung zu einem anderen/neuen Hersteller!



Ja, die Diskussion haben wir ja hier schon häufiger geführt... Muss halt jeder selber wissen. 

Prinzipiell denken sich halt die Publisher  "von den Steam Login habe ich nunmal kaum was bis wenig".. (von den abzuführenden Umsatzanteilen an Steam ganz abzusehen), insofern ist es ja klar dass jeder Publisher eigentlich anstrebt einen EIGENEN Launcher und Distributionssystem zu haben, anstatt da jemanden anderen fleissig mitverdienen zu lassen, der dann sogar noch an Daten kommt die einen wohl versagt bleiben, und auf dem man was Präsenz auf der Start-Seite des Launchers usw. auch nur wenig Einfluss hat.

Die Kunden-Sicht und die des Anbieters differieren hier nun mal naturgemäß.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2020)

Chronik schrieb:


> *ICHFASSMIRANDENKOPF*



juckt der aluhut? 



Spoiler



scnr


----------

